# Duct Tapeing Furence



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 Outback 230RS and read about adding the air vent in the bathroom. When I was checking out to see if I could do it on mine I noticed that a large amount of heat was next to the furnace. I ran my hand around and noticed a large about of air escaping around the air box when the furnace was on. I had a roll of silver duct tape from a job site and used it to seal up the gapes around the air box. Now its cool next to the air box and there is more air coming out of the floor vents.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

That silver sticky tape is great. Gilligan does a lousy job of sealing things like vents and ductwork. You might want to take a look at your air-conditioner as well, it's probably got lots of gaps.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If you used the silver tape shown in the photos posted above, then you are OK. But if you used plain "Duct Tape," like the rolls you buy off the shelf at Wal-Mart, I'd be a bit concerned about a fire. The latter is not made to withstand the temperatures present in the areas shown in the photos. That stuff will harden, dry out, and become flamable.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------

